# Against all Odds need some help



## panionios (Jan 12, 2021)

Happy new year everyone,

am taking the PE in 2 weeks, January 26th special season .. i am going with WATER RESOURCES for my PM

Do you guys have any last minute advice ? I have not started studying yet but I did get a calculator. Any good books that really helped you?

All the best

NS


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 12, 2021)

"not started studying yet"?? You're more bold than I would had been. Sincerely good luck with that approach.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Jan 13, 2021)

good luck..


----------



## TerryR21 (Jan 13, 2021)

There's another thread here mentioning the hours folks put in to study and pass. Then again, I read somewhere there was that one unicorn on this forum (or another forum) who barely studied and managed to pass. Best of luck to you sir.


----------



## Redleader (Jan 19, 2021)

Wow, you haven't started studying yet? Well, it's been decades since I took mine and I believe that the strategy doesn't change, which is, to do A LOT of practice problems. Just "reviewing" your books/materials isn't going to help much, you are time limited so you need to be able to recognize problem type and therefore, the solution approach. So whatever time you have left, just do as many practice problems as possible or take the practice exams over and over again.


----------

